# Hinckley 35 or 38 -- any thoughts?



## RAGNAR (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello,

We're thinking of buying either a Hinckley 35 or 38 (sloops.) 

Does anyone have any thoughts that could guide our choice?

A little about us to fine tune the discussion:

-- We live in the NY Metro area (we'd move anywhere within Metro to make owning and/or working on the boat easier/less costly.)

-- We understand and love the differences between these designs and more modern vessels. 

-- We appreciate the advantages and disadvantages of buying a well cared for boat. 

-- We're handy, but understand that there are projects that are best left to the pros.

-- We tend to hold on to things for a looong time -- probably because we buy with a "form and function are one" mentality, love learning about and executing maitenance and upgrade work, and research everything to death.

-- We do want offshore capability in our next vessel but, let's face it, taking months off at a time isn't something the two of us can do regularly -- not yet!

Our thanks in advance.

RAGNAR


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ragnar...I'm not sure what it is you want advice on since you have said you appreciate the differences on a lot of stuff. So at the risk of covering stuff you know...
1. I'd go for the 38. Designed to stand up to weather better and more space. 6ft. draft should not be much of an issue in LI sound and environs. 

2. I would personally advise you to get one from the 60's before they used a fully cored hull. Yes...all their boats are well built but as JeffH has pointed out, FRP does age and get more brittle over long times and 40 year old boats with cored hulls would worry me. 

3. You should carefully have the engine checked out. We have two friends that purchased older Hinckleys and had significant engine problems hich were quite costly to resolve. Hopefully you'll find one where re-powering has be done in the not to distant past. 

Welcome aboard and good luck with the hunt!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I've heard that the 38 is actually a reasonably quick sailer, and would certainly offer more cruising comfort in the cabin. There's a Pilot 35 in our harbor - nice, but a bit shy on space below.


----------



## RAGNAR (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you both.

Camaraderie, I apprerciate your FRP point -- shame, but facts are facts.

paulk, less space in that 35 than a Contessa 32?

RAGNAR


----------



## RAGNAR (Feb 21, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the great people at Hinckley.

Apparently, there have been delamination issues with the 38s, but they're no big deal. (As an example of the lack of severity, I was told that recently, an independent surveyor advised a recent buyer to ignore the delamination on his boat. Like the precious owner, who held on to the boat for 20+ years, the new owner has chosen to let things be.)

Repairing the 38's delamination, it usually affects three areas, costs about $5K plus paint (~$15K, total.)

For the record: All 28 38s were cored.

I was also told that a pristine 38 was about to be listed on the Hinckley Brokerage site, so eyes up.

As for me:

Upon hearing that I was considering a 38, a friend put the June 2004 issue of _Yachting World_ in my hands. (The issue features a piece on the B40.)

After some research, it's looking like I'll be postponing purchasing unit l can swing a B40 MkIII sloop.

My thanks to all who have helped Re this issue.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I guess I need to ask are you buying a boat to sail or to look at. Boats like the Hinckley Pilot and Bermuda 40 are beautiful boats to look at but miserable boats to sail in any kind of objective way. They were wet, rolly and slow, and compared to better designs of that era, next to useless in light air and a pain in the butt in heavy going. Assuming that you are not looking at an restored and updated version, even the build and hardware quality, while very good for that era, was not all that great on any objective basis. Accomodations were small as compared to designs even of that era, no less boats of later periods. 

By the Hinchley 38 I assume that you are refering to the late 1960's early 1970's Hinckley Competition 38, which was an S&S designed 38 footer. The hulls and decks were actually built by Hughes Boatworks in Canada and the boats finished at Hinckley. (Hughes also built a version of the boat marketed under thier name as well) I am really surprised that the Hinckley version has a cored hull. That would have been very early for a cored hull and I don't think that the Hughes version was cored. Hughes was using some foam coring in the decks around that time (I had a Hughes Northstar quarter tonner from that period which if I remember correctly had foam cored decks.) Anyway, the Competition 38 was a much nicer boat to sail and a much more versitile design than either of the other two boats. Still not worth the absurd sums that they want for these boats, but still much better boats than the other two. One word of caution on the Comp 38 is that they were originally built with a trim tab (second rudder) on the trailing edge of the keel and on the one that I knew best, this proved problematic. 

With all due respect, I would suggest that you actually get out and sail on these boats yourself so that you get a sense of how they sail. I would also suggest that you try to get out sailing on some of the higher quality boats from the next couple generations such as a Wauquiez 38, Little Harbor 38, Baltic 39, Swan 391 or even a Palmer Johnson 40. I think that you will find the sailing ability of these boats and their ease of handling to be a revelation, and the price a real bargain. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Boy Jeff, tell us how you really feel. That is one of the rare occasions I have seen you slam a boat.

Crap. I was going to trade in my Catalina 400 for one too. Guess I better stick with the 400. (Smile).

- CD


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Jeff,
The Pilot is a great sailor.They love to go to weather and are very seakindly.I have owned mine for 10 years. She was the first Pilot to have a carbon fiber spar.We've raced her with success and cruised her extensively. Yes they lack in space,but they are very comfortable.They are also beautiful boats. I am reluctently selling mine at this point in time because I have bought a B40 Mark III sloop. She is the dinette model and we plan to take her on an extended cruise south in the near future.
Cheers,
Peter M
PS Hughes did not make the Hinckley 38 hull and deck. I was told this by a fellow who worked in the Hinckley glass shop in the early 1970's.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My thoughts ? Hinckley ?? I'm jealous !! Can't think much past that ....


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Sailormann..a displaced maritimer. Where are you from. I'm a maritimer as well.I went down the road as well but returned home almost twenty two years ago.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

From Halifax - left 25 years ago and have been stuck here in Uppity Canada ever since...pacycheque and all that. Somedays I think I'll sell everything and go retire in Chester, but ... who knows ... pretty comfortable here now. Where are you from ?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

"I'm a broken man on a Halifax pierrrrrrrrrr..."

I'm a Stan Rogers fan, dating back to a "pre-cuban" spouse from NB.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

I did sell everything and settled in Kingston N.B. Been retired (for now) for 18 months. Mess around with boats in the winter,sail all summer.


----------



## RAGNAR (Feb 21, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> I guess I need to ask are you buying a boat to sail or to look at. Boats like the Hinckley Pilot and Bermuda 40 are beautiful boats to look at but miserable boats to sail in any kind of objective way.


I appreciate the passion Re your evaluation. I wish more people were willing to lay it all on the line as you have in this post.

However, I disagree with the overall thrust of your assessment of these boats.

I've always enjoyed sailing such vessels, and have little problem trading off space, "dry", and [relatively]
maintenance free ownership for the dynamic experience they offer.

As for these being "miserable boats to sail in any kind of objective way", allow me to suggest that you're misusing the term "objective."



Jeff_H said:


> Assuming that you are not looking at an restored and updated version, even the build and hardware quality, while very good for that era, was not all that great on any objective basis.


I would want to buy a boat that needs to be updated, but how many Hinckleys are allowed to deteriorate drastically? So many of them sail from Memorial Day to Labor Day, then head inside where Hinckley crews keep them better than new.

Also, if the build and hardware quality were "very good for that era," they were, and remain, great in an objective context.



Jeff_H said:


> By the Hinchley 38 I assume that you are refering to the late 1960's early 1970's Hinckley Competition 38, which was an S&S designed 38 footer. The hulls and decks were actually built by Hughes Boatworks in Canada and the boats finished at Hinckley. (Hughes also built a version of the boat marketed under thier name as well) I am really surprised that the Hinckley version has a cored hull. That would have been very early for a cored hull and I don't think that the Hughes version was cored. Hughes was using some foam coring in the decks around that time (I had a Hughes Northstar quarter tonner from that period which if I remember correctly had foam cored decks.)


According to a Hinckley Brokerage rep, a man with almost 30 years with the company, these boats were coared. (Any mistake here is likely to be mine -- not the reps')



Jeff_H said:


> With all due respect, I would suggest that you actually get out and sail on these boats yourself so that you get a sense of how they sail.


I've never sailed on either the 35 or the 38, but have done some time on similar vessels and a B40 yawl. I'd be surprised if the smaller boats let me down. As I've said, I really enjoy sailing such vessels. (I'm fairly certain that I'd go for the 35, but I'm not the sole decision maker on this purchase. It's the other person's willingness to cover the substantial cost of moving up to a B40 that has brought the B into the discussion.)

I do agree with you that prices for these boats are very high when compared to some of the great models you listed as noteworthy alternatives (I'd add the C&C 38 Landfall to that list.)  Further, Hinckleys are certainly high/constant-maintenance ladies.

However, as I said above, I've always loved sailing such designs, with looks and space always taking a distant second and third in my book.

No doubt the alternatives you sight offer incredible advancements on several fronts. But the relative detachment from the water I feel when sailing them, as well as how hard the life of a rated vessel is likely to be, have me thinking Hinckley. (If the Contessa32 were built more robustly, and a given example was less likely to have criss-crossed the world's oceans...)

Appreciative of your efforts, passion, and upfrontness,

RAGNAR


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

From Practical Sailor re the Hinckley Bermuda 40 :
"Critics are quick to complain that other builders produce boats that are just as good for less money.More often than not,these sentiments are just sour grapes from people who can't afford a Hinckley or even a different brand of comparable quality.While we acknowledge that there are a few builders around the world which build boats to the same exacting level,Hinckley is nonetheless unique in North American boatbuilding."
Practical Sailor concluded:
"Obviously,Hinckleys aren't for everyone.They are expensive and only you can decide whether the many little quality details are worth the cost. As one owner said,"The B40 is to be bought on the day that the full significance of 'you only have one life to live' becomes clear."

Jack Horner wrote in his boat review:
"The Bermuda 40 is a quintessential example of Tripp's art and masterful eye for near-perfect balance.I think it can be said safely that this boat has stood the test of time,and,although the design is now 40 years old,many people,myself among them,still consider the Bermuda 40 one of the most beautiful yachts afloat."
In conclusion Hornor writes:
"The bottom line is these are very expensive boats,but they do retain their value exceptionally well and under some market conditions may even appreciate in value.They're out of my range of affordability but I can still dream of someday being able to own one or,better yet,design a boat of such lasting beauty."

Ferenc Mate' wrote of the B40 :
"without question the greatest fiberglass boat of all time"

John Kretschmer wrote in his Used Boat Notebook:
If you have $150,000 to spend,would you rather have a beautifully reconditioned 1975 B40 or a new 32 foot ABC production boat ? Which boat will be worth more in five years ? Which boat would you rather sail ?
He also writes "From the recessed,frameless portlights to the custom-made stainless steel deck fittings,to the lovely toerail,the boat drips with quality."

I could go on.I don't think that I have ever read a bad review on a B40.


----------



## sahara (Dec 15, 2006)

Just came across this thread after some time away. 
With all respect to Jeff H., there are a couple of things to remember here

1. Life is too short to own an ugly boat.

2. Repeat #1.

I would be quite surprised if the hulls of the Comp 38 were molded elsewhere. I've been on a Hughes, and the detailing of the deck tooling was not comparable to that of some of the Hinckley's I've seen. 

These older boats were meant to be sailed, not parked at a marina as a stationary weekend home. That means they have sea berths, usually with lee cloths already installed. 

Arguing about the relative speed of sailboats reminds me of the snail riding a tortoise shouting "Wheeeee! Wheeeee!". They're sailboats, if we were in a hurry, we'd be driving a car.

Ok, let's grant that a Pilot 35 may have the interior volume of a more modern 30'. You know that going in. 

The Pilot and the B-40 are timeless classics. They sail well and have very few bad habits. People love them for a reason. I say go with your heart. You have to have "row away" factor with a boat - does she just look beautiful when you row away? If she does, you will always take care of her. 

Think of it as your own, personal harbor beautification project. Buy one, and anchor next to any Herreshoff (or other classic) with pride.


----------



## saladpe (May 12, 2006)

I own a 1967 Pilot 35 in the NY Metro area; there are 3 Pilots in the area that I'm aware of. I haven't been on a B40 but I do think they are beautiful, beautiful boats. There are far more B40s on the sound than Pilots...that's representative of the fact that there were appx 3x more B40s made to begin with. Though they look fairly similar, the designers are different...the Pilot is an S&S design while the B40 is a Tripp design. The S&S Pilot 35 was known at the time for being a great upwind boat while the Tripp B40 has been written up as being less effective to weather.

Of the other important differences, the Pilot has a deck stepped mast so be sure to check around the mast step for any fiberglass cracks in the cored deck. The deck stepped mast makes buying a water logged deck more of a problem than on a keel stepped mast boat as any flexing under load can cause big issues.

Also, an important difference is the size. Those extra 5 feet add up to an awful lot more boat when discussing the Pilot 35 and the B40. I think you should therefore consider your likely sailing companions and skill level. Double handing to Block Island would probably be a bit easier to handle on the Pilot and there's not much added swell to regret missing the extra waterline.

I think the Hinckley 38 and the Pilot 35 are much more similar than the Pilot 35 and the B40. The H38 has a higher freeboard and is supposed to be a better ride in a seaway. Its also supposed to be a more modern feel than the Pilot. The 38 doesn't have the drawn out stern and is therefore a bit less sexy, but in big breeze or swell I think it is supposed to be a better ride. 

Of course, I'm partial to the Pilot as she's a beauty and much easier to sail with a limited crew as the loads are less and therefore a bit easier to control. One of these tricked out carbon rig Pilots won the Marion-Bermuda in 2004 and sailed back double handed in the Newport 1-2....so it appears it can handle what you throw at it.


----------



## RAGNAR (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you Saladpe and Sahara.

Ragnar


----------



## RAGNAR (Feb 21, 2007)

As I mentioned above, I recently spoke with a Hinckley Brokerage rep that had almost 30 years with the company.

During that call, he mentioned that the best 35 he had ever seen was about to be listed.

I assume he was referring to this boat:

http://tinyurl.com/2peyom

I knew I should've bought a Quick Pick or two for that $370M jackpot.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

I like this one better.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=16344&url=


----------



## RAGNAR (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice, petmac!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stumbled on this thread and thought I'd add a few comments.

My wife and I own a 1969 Hinckley 38, hull #3. We lived aboard and cruised on her for nearly 6 years and have owned her for over 10 years. We've been on several Pilot 35's.

Both models are great sailers for boats of that vintage. The 38 was designed as a "rule beater" under the old CCA rules. A unique feature is a trim tab set on the aft end of the keel. Look at the underbodies of a few of the old 12 meters of that era, same trim tab. The 38 is fairly tender, typical of boats of the era. She's designed to lay over and go up wind. With a waterline of only 27 feet, she needs to lay over. She will generally outsail a pilot, also a B-40 particularly upwind. On a around the bouys course with a good upwind leg she'll often outsail the SW 42's.

Shortcomings of the 38 are the cored hulls and the engine placement, in the bilge. We've had to re-power and the engine placement does limit your options. The cored hull has never been an issue for us but other 38 owners have had problems. Size is often mentioned as a shortcoming with all Hinckleys. They are "small". We used to joke we owned the smallest 38 footer ever built until we were on a Pearson Invicta Yawl, a Tripp design. Now that's a small boat.

Couple of small corrrections.

The 38 was never refered as a comp 38. Hinckley did build a comp 41 in that era. Great sailing boat.
The 38 was built by Hinckley. Henry supposedly had some reservations with the design and made some adjustments to S&S's original work.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hinckley 38*

Interesting to run onto this discussion. I own hull #10 (1969). Wonderful boat - a real head turner. I love sailing her, especially after having spent several thousand miles sailing new, uh, Euro cruisers. She is, indeed, a bit tender until she heels a bit. Crank in the trim tab and she points just fine. Pretty dry, as well. One finger driving while slipping away from a surprising number of new boats.
She is a bit small below by comparison, but I am either alone or only with my spouse. We fit fine. She is pretty below, though. Original fireplace and all.
Engine in the bilge is a great deal of fun! The original Westerbeke starts right up and purrs almost like the day it was built. At some point I am going to hope it stops being so nice and I will go to an electric drive.
Never a problem with the balsa cored hull which is above the waterline only. It is nicer than solid glass in the heat of the Gulf Coast. Quieter, too.
The teak keeps you busy, but I do like to varnish. Good thing.
Older Hinckleys are great fun. They are often well-maintained and have lots of great stories.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I have Hinckley 38 #12*

This boat has been in the family since new. Somewher I have pictures of her being built in the Hinckley yard. She still has original engine and original white gel coat. The exhaust system is expensive to replace, but besides that and a feathering prop she is completely original.
Since the transmission is a direct drive and there is a lot of windage, you need a big prop with a very low pitch. I use a 15" Mark II Maxi-Prop set to 8°. This is below the listed settings, but Maxi-Prop provided the special setting
We have had the boat in 35 foot seas and 55 knots of wind around Cape Ann Ma. without a problem except the wind took the dink when it snap the dual painter. On report of the loss of the dink to the Coast Guard, they reported the sea and wind conditions to us. 
Fortunately, we have a lady in our yard who loves to work on her teak.
When they were new, they were class raced by the NY Yacht Club by the likes of Dennis Connors and others. In the early 70's we picked up our share of silver. 
In general they are less dollars on the used market because many of them, in the 80's, were used by colleges as training racers and therefore not well kept. MIT had one.
They have circumnavigated. I met a fellow in Provincetown who told me his daughter was born on one off of Brazil.
A couple of years ago there was an article in Ocean Navigator on the trials and tribulations of repowering a 38. One of the adds for a sea-anchor shows a 38 in a heavy blow. 
I believe there were only 32 of these made by Hinckley.
As for quality, the high price bought accessories such as a MONEL water heater which never should be replaced, 140 gallons of water tankage which still keeps the water fresh without additives, a monel fuel tank. Rudder and trim bearing which are still in excellent condition. Rigging mounts that are uncorroded. A hull water absorbance survey that was well within insurance requirements and on and on.
She is a pretty and special boat.


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

You can't go on about such a great boat and not post any pics! I used to sail on #10 a bit. I really like these boats and think they are generally on the used market for bargain prices.



bop38 said:


> This boat has been in the family since new. Somewher I have pictures of her being built in the Hinckley yard. She still has original engine and original white gel coat. The exhaust system is expensive to replace, but besides that and a feathering prop she is completely original.
> Since the transmission is a direct drive and there is a lot of windage, you need a big prop with a very low pitch. I use a 15" Mark II Maxi-Prop set to 8°. This is below the listed settings, but Maxi-Prop provided the special setting
> We have had the boat in 35 foot seas and 55 knots of wind around Cape Ann Ma. without a problem except the wind took the dink when it snap the dual painter. On report of the loss of the dink to the Coast Guard, they reported the sea and wind conditions to us.
> Fortunately, we have a lady in our yard who loves to work on her teak.
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*some pics*

I do not have them on a WEB site thus no URL. I used the Manage Attachments to supply a couple of pics but the upload failed even though they were smaller than max size.
Sorry


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

We will wait patiently... ...*i2f*


----------



## MrkSchmt (Sep 29, 2008)

My father owned #28, the last one built, for several years. I wonder where she is now? I'm partial to the classic lines of the B40 and the Pilot but you get way more bang for your buck with a 38. The best sailing Hinckley boat of that era, however, is the Competition 41.

Mark


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

Draft constraints kept me away from the 41. The split rig makes single handing a pleasure on our B40. Tradeoff's make boating interesting. BOP38, where's your homeport? Like to see your 38. We're out of Ocean City NJ.


----------



## MrkSchmt (Sep 29, 2008)

Bermudahigh, I had a happy week some years ago downeast on a B40 III sloop and was impressed with its power. The shot of the leeward rail is an exact memory from that week. Someday . . . Which generation is yours?

Mark S


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

Mark, she's the "custom" which is the original build model. I've never sailed a II or III. They're mast's are taller and were moved aft. Draft is increased.
Cheers.


----------



## MrkSchmt (Sep 29, 2008)

The B40's are all lovely, whatever the generation. They increased the ballast to compensate for the higher masts in the II's and the III's and the larger foretriangle in the III's. They changed the shape of the board, too. In the III's the decks were Airex cored, but not the hulls. There may have been one or two that were Kevlar or composite hulls, but none were cored and the vast majority were solid fiberglass. You can't get a more solidly built 40 footer, and they hold their value exceptionally well, better than just about any boat around. 

Mark


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

MrkSchmt said:


> The B40's are all lovely, whatever the generation. They increased the ballast to compensate for the higher masts in the II's and the III's and the larger foretriangle in the III's. They changed the shape of the board, too. In the III's the decks were Airex cored, but not the hulls. There may have been one or two that were Kevlar or composite hulls, but none were cored and the vast majority were solid fiberglass. You can't get a more solidly built 40 footer, and they hold their value exceptionally well, better than just about any boat around.
> 
> Mark


Ballast on Mark II was increased by 500 lbs as the mast height was increased by 2 ft 3 in. The Mark III had her mast raised an additional 4 ft 3in and ballast increased a further 500 lbs. The mainmast was moved aft two feet to center the rig. The increase in ballast on the Mark III lowered her lines an extra foot at the water line and added two inches of draft. (over the Custom). The Mark III was offered as a sloop as well as a yawl. I own a Mark III sloop that I have further modified. I replaced her rig with a carbon mast which is 4 1/2 ft higher than that of the original Mark III. The original mast weighed about 290 lbs while the carbon rig is around 160 lbs. There was no need to add extra ballast with the reduction in weight aloft. My modified rig is 11 ft higher than the original B40 Custom. She now a double spreader rig similar to that of a SW42. Performance is greatly improved on all points of sail.


----------



## MrkSchmt (Sep 29, 2008)

The only thing missing from your photo is the rainbow, the end of which is at your boat!

I know a guy who put an extra long carbon mast on a Competition 41 but I've never seen him sail the boat. I think he puts it in for only a few weeks a year just to keep his mooring. You, however, sail your boat. What was your thinking behind such a significant alteration of the design?

Mark


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*Bob38 Hinckley pics of hull #12*

This is for Bob38, posting a pic of his 38 Hinckley hull # 12


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

*Another option*

Here's an option for you if you don't mind a bit of clean-up. This is a listing from yachtworld on a Custom 42 using the Ocean Cruising Yacht molds, but has the appearance of a Hinckley. Apparently, this boat has been on the market for a bit, so I'm sure the price is flexible. (I have no relationship what-so-ever in this boat) 
1985 Custom Classic Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

MrkSchmt said:


> The only thing missing from your photo is the rainbow, the end of which is at your boat!
> 
> I know a guy who put an extra long carbon mast on a Competition 41 but I've never seen him sail the boat. I think he puts it in for only a few weeks a year just to keep his mooring. You, however, sail your boat. What was your thinking behind such a significant alteration of the design?
> 
> Mark


My thinking....improving performance. I owned a Pilot 35 for 10 years that had a carbon spar 18 inches higher than the original. The spar was replaced in 1993 by the original owner. I was the second owner. The boats performance was greatly enhanced and she was an absolute pleasure to sail. We raced her against other Pilots with good success. I moved up to a B40 sloop after I retired to do some more extended cruising. When I bought the B40 she had inmast furling which I didn't like. The main had no roach and the mast was heavy. Her performance suffered. I looked at many options and decided to go with a carbon spar again. Hinckley provided me with a drawing of original sail plan and I set out to design what I wanted for a rig. I consulted with a naval architect ,a sail maker and a number of other individuals. Felt the B40 sloop was undercanvassed and so decided to increase sail area by going higher on the spar. The boat now carries about 800 sq ft of sail on a much lighter double spreader carbon fiber rig. The boat is stiffer than she was before and sailing performance is greatly improved. She is much better going to weather. I sail this boat a lot. She's no dock ornament. Thinking of heading to the Chesapeake in August so maybe we'll meet up with you while underway.


----------



## MrkSchmt (Sep 29, 2008)

We're heading downeast to Maine in August. I'll keep my eyes open for you. How many double spreaded B40's can there be?

Mark


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

Peter, Everytime I see your boat I am in awe ...and envious. Someday I hope to give the Caravelle the same treatment.



petmac said:


> My thinking....improving performance. I owned a Pilot 35 for 10 years that had a carbon spar 18 inches higher than the original. The spar was replaced in 1993 by the original owner. I was the second owner. The boats performance was greatly enhanced and she was an absolute pleasure to sail. We raced her against other Pilots with good success. I moved up to a B40 sloop after I retired to do some more extended cruising. When I bought the B40 she had inmast furling which I didn't like. The main had no roach ....


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

Peter, Is that a hydraulic backstay adjuster I see on your boat? Do you use it much?


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

sharedwatch said:


> Peter, Is that a hydraulic backstay adjuster I see on your boat? Do you use it much?


Yes,it's a Navtec hydraulic backstay adjuster. Very easy to use. Use it a lot.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

sharedwatch said:


> Peter, Everytime I see your boat I am in awe ...and envious. Someday I hope to give the Caravelle the same treatment.


I think that your Caravelle would really benefit from a carbon mast. With or without, she's a beautiful boat. One of my favourites.


----------



## MrkSchmt (Sep 29, 2008)

Peter,



petmac said:


> Thinking of heading to the Chesapeake in August so maybe we'll meet up with you while underway.


We looked for you downeast but saw no B40 with a double spreader carbon rig and a maple leaf. If you're in the Chesapeake now, watch out for Danny. We had a great time downeast and it was all over way too quickly. I know how I'm going to spend my summers after I retire.

Mark


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

MrkSchmt said:


> Peter,
> 
> We looked for you downeast but saw no B40 with a double spreader carbon rig and a maple leaf. If you're in the Chesapeake now, watch out for Danny. We had a great time downeast and it was all over way too quickly. I know how I'm going to spend my summers after I retire.
> 
> Mark


Mark,
Haven't made it to Chesapeake. Currently onboard in Southwest Harbor.


----------



## MrkSchmt (Sep 29, 2008)

Peter,

That's as far east as we got before we had to head west again. We were there for three days hanging around the island and doing ordinary maintenance. Wish we were there now. Have fun.

Mark


----------

